# Lost clamp cushions



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I finally got tired of looking for the clamp cushions that are always falling off.










So, I decided to turn them around. The one on the left is reversed.










Now when they try to fall off, the bar blocks their escape ;-)


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Interesting…I will have to try that…Thanks


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Gr8 solution


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sometimes the simplest solutions are the hardest to come by. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*Bob*, having been a hardworking and successful electrician all of your life, no doubt you are an experienced problem solver. I've worked with enough electricians to know how smart they are. Be sure to inform the clamp makers about your improvement to their product. Who knows, maybe you will be rewarded because of it. As you know, one of the best things that we can all do to stay young is to keep on solving problems. This is a simple but great solution to common problem that causes a lot of aggravation to thousands of us woodworkers. How many times have we heard the words - "Why didn't I/we think of that?" ;-| Hell fire! "Why didn't the clamp engineers think of that?" ;-|

I quit drinking my Bud Lights and have started drinking O'Doul's - so I'll just have a couple of O'Doul's today in honor of your new improvement to a common tool that thousands of us woodworkers use everyday. Here's to many more years of problem solving for you.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## rtbrmb (Nov 11, 2011)

Very clever - I have a few of those clamp pads missing because I wasn't smart enough to think of this years ago.

Thanks for sharing.

Bill in MI.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

It beats roughing the clamping surfaces and glueing the pads to them,I have also tried double sided tape but your solution seems to be the most effective and least complicated one, well done Bob.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Just a heads up:, Saramclahan (#1 poster) is a spammer,she has posted on this thread and on the "workmate of your dream" thread and 20 other threads.I will flag that name where ever I see it.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Heh I spent time shoo-gooing mine on, it does keep them from sliding too so I will now say that is why I did it.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Good idea Bob. Funny that the spammers reply was actually fitting.
I usually lose them for weeks at a time and then they turn up.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Good idea !

I THINK that HD sells replacements on those pads.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Bob, that's a great idea. I'm definitely going to copy you. Thanks


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Great idea! That, and a little super glue oughta darn near make them permanent!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Great idea thanks Topa!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comments and compliments. I am wondering why I didn't think of that years ago? ;-))

Charles, When you have a couple cold ones in my honor, have a couple more for me since I can't be there for the toast ;-)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Simple is as simple does ) good thinking Bob.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks, Jim.

I was out and about picking up some metal and pop rivets for a little repair job today. I didn't see any extra cushions in the Blue Box, but Ace Hardware had some. Almost $2 a pop with sales tax: $6.99 /4 pretax. There is probably more profit in the cushions than the clamps;-) I see the clamps on sale quite regularly.

I have always tried to close them when I am done with them, but it doesn't always happen and they fall off during use. I still can't figure out why I didn't think of this 10 years ago ;-)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks to you Bob I will soon be able to reminisce about the days when my clamp pads always fell off. Brilliant solution, thanks.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Topa, I turned all mine around yesterday and haven't lost one yet…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I wonder if after turning the pads around anyone will need to be retrained on their correct use…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> I wonder if after turning the pads around anyone will need to be retrained on their correct use…
> 
> - DKV


I wondered about that myself ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> Thanks to you Bob I will soon be able to reminisce about the days when my clamp pads always fell off. Brilliant solution, thanks.
> 
> - stefang


U R welcome Mike.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Good tip Bob. For everyone, Harbor Freight has a 6 pair assortment of clamp pads for $1.99. Item #91952 They really do fit well and work as good as originals.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks papadan, You might know HF would have them for a bargain rate.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Bob, brother were you right!. This works like a champ. Thanks for a great tip. Switched out a bunch of mine today, Wow.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Well now arnt you a Bright Spark!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I was making new places to hang all my clamps and I turned around all the pads yesterday.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> I wonder if after turning the pads around anyone will need to be retrained on their correct use…
> 
> - DKV
> 
> ...


Maybe we can market these clamps(with pads turned around) for left handed users .lol.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I had to check this simple and brilliant mod out again,

My theory is that the clamps were assembled by a disgruntled worker a who decided to "pull one" on everybody.

I have about four of these clamps, I dont think much of them but I did use them yesterday on my ute box frame.
*Reason:*
They can apply so much pressure you can snap off the plastic clamp sections very easly if you are not carefull,

*Good points:*
A unique aspect is the fact you can reverse them for use, then consider their value for money, they do the job and I certainly would not get rid of them.

*Other plastic Clamps*
I would certainly not put them in the class of my plastic hand clamps which seem to break in half without warning










Thes little critters the spring is so strong its dangerous to attempt to reassemble broken bits to make a good one!

enough PC based WW !!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Rob, recycle them as "squeezers" to build up your grip. See if you can wear them out? ;-))


----------

